# Offers Section - Verified & Not



## nunim (May 17, 2013)

I have noticed the creation of the "non-verified" offers section, I don't understand this reasoning.  If you want to make the rule that you must be a verified business to post an offer I don't understand why are non-verified offers being public listed, especially while not-logged in/google searchable. I doubt that Dominic is incorporated, if you're going to make that rule I feel as though it should be stuck to and all offers that haven't been approved remain invisible.  

Does anyone else agree with me?  If we don't want non-businesses (i.e. kiddie hosts) listed, why should they be allowed to advertise for free on your/our board?


----------



## SeriesN (May 17, 2013)

nunim said:


> I have noticed the creation of the "non-verified" offers section, I don't understand this reasoning.  If you want to make the rule that you must be a verified business to post an offer I don't understand why are non-verified offers being public listed, especially while not-logged in/google searchable. I doubt that Dominic is incorporated, if you're going to make that rule I feel as though it should be stuck to and all offers that haven't been approved remain invisible.
> 
> Does anyone else agree with me?  If we don't want non-businesses (i.e. kiddie hosts) listed, why should they be allowed to advertise for free on your/our board?


Lets give evreryone a chance. Verifed means trusted. If you are not verified or have other issue and think you deserve a posting, why not. 

Verified means an additional trust I guess?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 17, 2013)

Basically what SeriesN said.  Verified means they took the time to register their organization, have put a name and an address on their Whois, and are willing to actually link it to their name.  

This usually minimizes the risks associated with hosting with them because these individuals (usually) are in it for the long-run.  

Unverified just means they haven't taken the time or haven't done the registration or have satisfied any of the requirements we requested.  Usually this results in higher risks.  

Everyone is willing to post offers as they wish, but in the end it is the customer's decision to purchase it.  

I know I say this a ton, but seriously more people need to read up on it.  This is called Risk Management.


----------



## jarland (May 17, 2013)

It's a hard line to walk. I woke up this morning and saw people trashing a thread because the provider was unverified. In this case it's because sole proprietor is not as easily verified and quite frankly isn't a big deal to register...but it's up to an owner to decide where liability goes and writing a check doesn't mean you can run a server.


Nick cleaned up what I saw this morning. So +rep from me to him for that. But that line opens a lot of conversations. I think Curtis and the crew will be discussing this a lot over the next few days.


----------



## nunim (May 19, 2013)

What is the "benefit" of being a verified provider then?  Having a shiny orange name?

For me at least, when I first signed up and saw that only real businesses would be offered I was very happy.  There's plenty of places kiddiehosts can advertise on the internet, why can't we make one place without them?


----------



## Kairus (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> What is the "benefit" of being a verified provider then?  Having a shiny orange name?
> 
> For me at least, when I first signed up and saw that only real businesses would be offered I was very happy.  There's plenty of places kiddiehosts can advertise on the internet, why can't we make one place without them?


Everyone has to start out somewhere. Not saying in reference to kiddyhosts, but just because someone isn't known in the community doesn't mean they shouldn't be ignored. I can certainly think of a few hosts that became really popular in the last year and prior to that it was like WHO ARE YOU? Now those providers are recognized and recommended.


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> What is the "benefit" of being a verified provider then?  Having a shiny orange name?
> 
> For me at least, when I first signed up and saw that only real businesses would be offered I was very happy.  There's plenty of places kiddiehosts can advertise on the internet, why can't we make one place without them?


Well this is why, now you can lurk on the verified offer section and save your self from "kiddy hosts". Then again, one of the verified host here started this business by making drunk purchase . Not going to name him.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> What is the "benefit" of being a verified provider then?  Having a shiny orange name?   For me at least, when I first signed up and saw that only real businesses would be offered I was very happy.  There's plenty of places kiddiehosts can advertise on the internet, why can't we make one place without them?


 

Now you're just assuming that all non-verified hosts are kiddie hosts.  This is incorrect.  Similar to what Kairus just stated, it's just providers that we've seen become better known and have registered proof that they are a legal entity.  This just reduces the amount of risk.


----------



## mikho (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Now you're just assuming that all non-verified hosts are kiddie hosts.  This is incorrect.  Similar to what Kairus just stated, it's just providers that we've seen become better known and have registered proof that they are a legal entity.  This just reduces the amount of risk.


And this should be posted in the FAQ with the other questions that already have been asked, like "who owns the site" and others.

The link ot the about/FAQ page should be on the frontpage, clearly visible.


----------



## XFS_Brian (May 19, 2013)

I personally would like to see a place where verified providers can post. I do understand that some hosts need to start somewhere and need to become known in the market so I do see why there is a non-verified providers section.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

XFS_Brian said:


> I personally would like to see a place where verified providers can post. I do understand that some hosts need to start somewhere and need to become known in the market so I do see why there is a non-verified providers section.



Could you please clarify this?  As in where Verified Providers have a place to just talk?  (aka excluding just the offer forum?)


----------



## XFS_Brian (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Could you please clarify this?  As in where Verified Providers have a place to just talk?  (aka excluding just the offer forum?)


I have not seen any that do show if a member is a verified provider. VPSBoard is the only place that I know of, as of yet.

Edit: I mean posting as in posting offers.


----------



## bzImage (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> I don't understand why are non-verified offers being public listed


Troll fodder, basically. I understand giving everyone a chance, but honestly, what troll is going to look the other way at any chance to take a dump on any of these companies the second they fail to meet expectations? For the health of the forum they simply shouldn't be allowed. If you cannot step up and prove you're in the game to win, people will simply question if you're even trying to play the game at all.


----------



## nunim (May 19, 2013)

Guess everyone disagrees with me, I liked the idea of only allowing businesses to post their offers.  Not that you couldn't forge some business documents and get verified..  I still don't understand why their able to be seen when not logged in, kinda defeats the purpose of being verified.  




HalfEatenPie said:


> Now you're just assuming that all non-verified hosts are kiddie hosts.  This is incorrect.  Similar to what Kairus just stated, it's just providers that we've seen become better known and have registered proof that they are a legal entity.  This just reduces the amount of risk.



I don't mean just kiddies hosts, even though the 2 non-verified offers are certainly kiddie hosts.

There's a million sites where you can advertise for free without verification, it's not like this is some huge forum, what's the problem with having standards?


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> Guess everyone disagrees with me, I liked the idea of only allowing businesses to post their offers.  Not that you couldn't forge some business documents and get verified..  I still don't understand why their able to be seen when not logged in, kinda defeats the purpose of being verified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, we are not a kiddie host. We are simply waiting for the paperwork for our sole prop to get processed.


----------



## nunim (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Hello, we are not a kiddie host. We are simply waiting for the paperwork for our sole prop to get processed.


I'll have to take your word for it, but by your demenor over at LET, I would have pegged you for a kiddie host.  Also - http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11678 lawlz

If the non-verified section is here to stay then, how about non-verified offers need at least 1 year in business?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> Guess everyone disagrees with me, I liked the idea of only allowing businesses to post their offers.  Not that you couldn't forge some business documents and get verified..  I still don't understand why their able to be seen when not logged in, kinda defeats the purpose of being verified.


 

Well, this is kinda why we do have two different sections.  Also, if required we do go as far as contacting that state's (if within the US) tax office in order to verify.  

Usually though, you can find it on that state's business registration database.  



nunim said:


> I don't mean just kiddies hosts, even though the 2 non-verified offers are certainly kiddie hosts.   There's a million sites where you can advertise for free without verification, it's not like this is some huge forum, what's the problem with having standards?



I mean that is reasonable.  Although I'd prefer to keep it as it is right now (having verified and non-verified separate).  I'll let MannDude look over this then.


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

Honestly I'm not a huge fan of having a sub-forum for non-verified hosts, would rather simply have a single forum for VPS offers and a single forum for 'Other Offers' (though with sub forums for specific other offers such as Domains, Hardware, Shared/Reseller hosting, Dedicated Servers, Employment)

Then we could just add a [Verified] tag to the title of the offer. For example, "[VERIFIED] 123ABC-HOST 512MB Xen VPSes for just $X/mo!" (or something similar. I mean, the threads are already moderated before they go live. This way we can check to see if you posted an offer 3 days ago, which is against the rules, or make sure the required info is included in the posting that everyone asks for (Test IPs, where your servers locations, speed test, etc). So if you're on the verified list we can toss that tag up there.

Anyhow, feel free to make any suggestions in the link in my signature. This place is for you guys so I want to ensure that we do right by all of you.


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Honestly I'm not a huge fan of having a sub-forum for non-verified hosts, would rather simply have a single forum for VPS offers and a single forum for 'Other Offers' (though with sub forums for specific other offers such as Domains, Hardware, Shared/Reseller hosting, Dedicated Servers, Employment)
> 
> Then we could just add a [Verified] tag to the title of the offer. For example, "[VERIFIED] 123ABC-HOST 512MB Xen VPSes for just $X/mo!" (or something similar. I mean, the threads are already moderated before they go live. This way we can check to see if you posted an offer 3 days ago, which is against the rules, or make sure the required info is included in the posting that everyone asks for (Test IPs, where your servers locations, speed test, etc). So if you're on the verified list we can toss that tag up there.
> 
> Anyhow, feel free to make any suggestions in the link in my signature. This place is for you guys so I want to ensure that we do right by all of you.


I like that idea... perhaps a unique tag for verified providers.


----------



## shovenose (May 19, 2013)

nunim said:


> I'll have to take your word for it, but by your demenor over at LET, I would have pegged you for a kiddie host.  Also - http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11678 lawlz
> 
> If the non-verified section is here to stay then, how about non-verified offers need at least 1 year in business?


True, however just because I'm old enough for all this now (3 YEARS LATER) doesn't mean I was 18 then, does it?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

shovenose said:


> True, however just because I'm old enough for all this now (3 YEARS LATER) doesn't mean I was 18 then, does it?


Well, you have to keep in mind that even though you think 18 is 'older and more mature' than 15, those of us that have kids of our own... I'm sure you see where I'm going with that.

Despite the... overwhelming influx of very young 'providers', most of the folks in this (any, really) industry that can truly be called professionals are a bit older, and a bit more mature where and when it matters.  Joking around and having a pull is one thing, but younger folks need to be doubly-aware of how they present themselves if they want to be taken seriously.  Especially those that are actually doing this on their own, and not dependent on someone backing them.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 20, 2013)

To be honest, I am not sure weather this really goes here or deserves its own thread, but I was thinking about the offers section here a bit ago and was thinking it would be a good idea to make a section called "Low End Offers" in light of the fact that a lot of people have come from LET and now the offers are pretty much combined.  Maybe set some similar limitations on the 'Low End Offers' section as there were on LET.  Allow each host to post once a month to each section, 'Low End' and 'Regular' offers, that way if they wish to do a Low End offer it will not effect their ability to still advertise their more premium products.   

I am just throwing this out there, what are your guys thoughts on this?  

Cheers!


----------



## nunim (May 22, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> To be honest, I am not sure weather this really goes here or deserves its own thread, but I was thinking about the offers section here a bit ago and was thinking it would be a good idea to make a section called "Low End Offers" in light of the fact that a lot of people have come from LET and now the offers are pretty much combined.  Maybe set some similar limitations on the 'Low End Offers' section as there were on LET.  Allow each host to post once a month to each section, 'Low End' and 'Regular' offers, that way if they wish to do a Low End offer it will not effect their ability to still advertise their more premium products.
> 
> I am just throwing this out there, what are your guys thoughts on this?
> 
> Cheer


I've done some thinking about this as well, but if you set a price limit then it just becomes a competition for the most oversold resources, on the other hand, some of the same stuff you would've paid $7 for on LEB is now $10.  A "small" VPS section would be nice in some form though.

I'm still on the fence with the non-verified vs verified, the idea still doesn't sit well with me.


----------

